# Purlebud outside



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 29, 2009)

Hello friends  Thaught i would shre My clone i placed ouside in April..she is also in the running for tallest plant of the year..hope you enjoy


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 29, 2009)

:holysheep: another BBW  in your garden ,,
how tall  and how fat is she ?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 29, 2009)

looking good 4u


----------



## Funkfarmer (Jun 29, 2009)

WOW.. Thats all i can think of right now.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 29, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Hello friends  Thaught i would shre My clone i placed ouside in April..she is also in the running for tallest plant of the year..hope you enjoy



I enjoyed :aok:

Umm I have some purps that look almost like that and that is sweet

Thank for the showing *4u2sm0ke*


----------



## tcbud (Jun 29, 2009)

thanks for the shot of her 4u, is that a different contest than the one I entered yesterday? tallest? not biggest.  Mine is tall, but I sho dont think it is gonna come close to anything like yours and the forests plants.  Now tallest.....that I may have a chance at...
I can see that caged mama in a couple of those pics, she is a monster even from far away...


----------



## meds4me (Jun 29, 2009)

Looking good 4u...keep us up to date


----------



## zipflip (Jun 29, 2009)

> hope you enjoy



..... that i did HIE
thanx for sharrin


----------



## leafminer (Jun 29, 2009)

How tall is she, 4U? I am gonna enter my Secret Agent if she keeps on keepin on, but my limit is ten feet.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 2, 2009)

:ciao:   as of yesturday  she is  7 feet tall and 4 feet at widest point..and smells wonderful..take care and be safe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 2, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> thanks for the shot of her 4u, is that a different contest than the one I entered yesterday? tallest? not biggest. Mine is tall, but I sho dont think it is gonna come close to anything like yours and the forests plants. Now tallest.....that I may have a chance at...
> I can see that caged mama in a couple of those pics, she is a monster even from far away...


 


same one tc...i was wrong..and yes you sure would win  Tallest..Love you garden..KEEP M GREEN


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 2, 2009)

Have you always had a big one 4u2?

eace:


----------



## umbra (Jul 2, 2009)

:giggle:


----------



## Six (Jul 2, 2009)

Lol HIE...just wrong on so many lvls....nice mojo 4u, i hope to reach your lvl of growing in time...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 2, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Have you always had a big one 4u2?
> 
> eace:


 

:ignore: 

 

 

:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 2, 2009)

Six said:
			
		

> Lol HIE...just wrong on so many lvls....nice mojo 4u, i hope to reach your lvl of growing in time...


 

Oh  you are there my friend..trust me..I aint doing nothing no one else cant do..just stay close to this site and Read and do..Happy growing..:bolt::bong:


----------



## zipflip (Jul 2, 2009)

and the proof is in ya pix 4u 
  i gotta get outa my locale an go somewhere south  where mmj legal an ican grow outdoors man.
  thats my dream. honest.
  i envy ya work man.


----------



## bluealein56 (Jul 3, 2009)

:yeahthat: 

I have always been a fan. how tall do you expect this beast to be by the end of flowering, and what do you expect your yield might be. Just curious. Im jealous


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 3, 2009)

Thanks for stopping in everyone...:ciao:


*blue*...Im not sure  as of how tall..Im thinking 9-10 feet..  and hopeing for a lb dried..we will just have to watch and see..thanks again for the kind words my friends..take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## FlyingNatural (Jul 3, 2009)

those big chics blend in nicely to that surrounding vegetation  Good Job !! Good luck with the rest of your grow,i cant wait to see future progress.STAY COOL


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 19, 2009)

okay i think she is start budding again..lol..and its only July..well here she is  take care and be safe


----------



## zipflip (Jul 19, 2009)

now thats a bush 4U....   i wondr y so many peopel havin probs wit they plants buddin erly outside this year so much?  ya think maybe if the parents teh seeds come from bein mostl like ly grown indoors and tehy babies outdoors could have sumthin to do wit it?  :confused2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 19, 2009)

:rofl:   what are we smokeing tonight Zip?  and do ya smoke a :bong1:...if so why not join our club  we would :heart:  to have ya..take care and be safe


----------



## zipflip (Jul 19, 2009)

i di while back but dude who assigns numbers trillions said one i piked was chose already an just never got back round to pikina nmber again.
  i have a few diff bongs.
  i'll go grab another pic quik an i'll mosey over ya neck teh wood s shortly.eace:


----------



## leafminer (Jul 19, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> okay i think she is start budding again..lol..and its only July..well here she is  take care and be safe



All I  can say is ... bloody hell!


----------



## FlyingNatural (Jul 19, 2009)

Lookin' good daddy-o! My Durban poisons are budding now @ just under 7 feet,but my indicas are still vegging.
Stay Cool


----------



## kaotik (Jul 19, 2009)

you don't grow small plants do you m8 

some of mine are showing signs now too.. actually sucks for me, i think i'm SOL on my SCROG plan  they're barely touching the screen now.


----------



## ray jay (Jul 19, 2009)

They sure are enjoying this weather. Looking good 4u


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 20, 2009)

kaotik said:
			
		

> you don't grow small plants do you m8
> 
> some of mine are showing signs now too.. actually sucks for me, i think i'm SOL on my SCROG plan  they're barely touching the screen now.


 


not sure where you live  but  hitting the screen and a few more weeks b4 flower begins..I say you will be fine..have you any pics you can share with us here?  thanks  Take care and be safe


----------



## kaotik (Jul 20, 2009)

i'll snap a few and update my journal maybe later today (but i mean they're JUST hitting the screen, like my one tallest shoot lol)


----------



## tcbud (Jul 20, 2009)

Looking Great 4u, thanks for the great pics.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 20, 2009)

kaotik said:
			
		

> i'll snap a few and update my journal maybe later today (but i mean they're JUST hitting the screen, like my one tallest shoot lol)


 
you still have the stretch..Im thinking you will have shoved some of her in by they start flower..Ill look for you thread..but i am a stoner..lol..thats why i wanted pics in here:giggle:  now i gotta use my brain


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 1, 2009)

pics 4u


----------



## pcduck (Sep 1, 2009)

Looking real nice *4u2sm0ke*:aok::bolt::bong2:


----------



## zipflip (Sep 1, 2009)

:watchplant: :48:


----------



## Cass (Sep 1, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> pics 4u


 
Are you kidding me?????? That's a gul dang TREE!!!!!! How on earth did you do that......


----------



## kaotik (Sep 1, 2009)

...
speachless
you're nuts m8.. i love it  
how tall ya figure she is now?


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 1, 2009)

glorious big plant loves it...


----------



## purplephazes (Sep 2, 2009)

Shizznits ! I've gotta get me 1 of them ! Great effort 4u ! And a bit Mojo 4u as well !


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 27, 2009)

thanks  everyone  for  stopping  by...


*Duck*...gotta  love  this  pheno  huh?


*cass*....I  just  stuck  in  dirt

*Kaotic*...yeah  crazy  huh..:giggle:   she  has stopped  at  9  foot  7  inches..


*2Dog*...:aok:


*purplehaze*...yeah...seedsman...My  little  UKgirl  sent  me them  last  christmas..Grew  them  out  and  this one  was  fast  grower  and  as ya  see  Nice  yielder...does  well  indoors  too...I  have  taken  clones  off  her  and will run  in shed...stay  cool  brother


----------



## tcbud (Sep 27, 2009)

Looks like a keeper to me too.  Does great indoor, Finishes well outdoor.  Cant be better than that.


----------



## 420benny (Sep 27, 2009)

Wow 4u, how did I miss this thread? Oh, that's right. I am a s t o n e r, lol. That is one pretty lady. I can't wait to add a PB to my big garden next year. I spent all day putting 2 roofs on. It came out great, but I missed all of the silverblack vs blueorange today. I will find out at halftime. How does the PB smoke? Compare it against something else you grow, too.


----------



## ftw2012 (Sep 28, 2009)

awesome!   i wish mine looked that nice....you are for sure doin a great job...how much longer are you gonna let them go?


----------



## the chef (Sep 28, 2009)

Dang smoke ill be right over to help out for a small fee...hehehe. Looking good and beware of the pot fly, i saw him a few days ago..hmm might have went after ukgirl again, let u know.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 28, 2009)

hello  everyone  thanks  for  stopping  by...


*tc*...yes  cant  beat this  one  for  both  indoor  and  out..

*Benny*....the  smoke  from  my  indoor  was  smooooth  and  tasty...and  as  ya  can  see  a  HIGH  yielder  too..I  do  like  the  Purple frosting I  made  but  smoked  all that  up all ready..yummy

*ftw2012*...two  more  weeks  I  will take  my  first  colas..then  allow  a  week  then  more  then  a  week  then  more..ill  keep  ya  posted

*the chef*.....thanks  my  friend  i  can  use  all the  help  i  can  get..i  have  to  pay  in  Buds  tho..I a  fat  old  guy  no  money:giggle:  but  Lots a  GREEN


----------



## the chef (Sep 28, 2009)

Uh Ok


----------



## OGKushman (Sep 28, 2009)

Oh wow. last pics on page 2... thats got to be over 2lb plant. 

:bong:


----------



## anberlinaddict (Sep 28, 2009)

wish i could grow outdoors


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 12, 2009)

Hello  friends..and  thanks  to  everyone  that  fallowed  along...i  finished  Harvesting  this  Plant  yesturday...Took  the  Majority  last  weekend  and  took  all  the  smaller  buds  i  let  go  another  week..I  ended up  with  4  3 gallon  buckets full  of  quarter  sized  nugs...been  practceing  Bubble  Hash ....total wieght on  dryed  was  30.5  ounces...plus  all  this popcorn//all  in  all  I  would  say  this  was  A  great  season...had  lots  of  fun..and  most  inportant I  learned  more..Happy  growing everyone:bolt::bong:


----------



## tcbud (Oct 12, 2009)

*Bravo!*


*Standing Ovation!*


----------



## kaotik (Oct 12, 2009)

wow
congrats man, nice haul


----------



## FUM (Oct 12, 2009)

4you2smOKe,did your stock turn purple too??? The one that i had did.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 12, 2009)

*

fantastic 4u what a nice ole bucket of buds 
i can almost still smell her  she will be missed 

 *


----------



## NewCastle (Oct 12, 2009)

Very nice man well done. Looks like you have alot of shake, do you use it to make anything like butter or hash? Only asking because i just made some butter but you probably have 5x the amount i do :hubba:


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi 4u2smoke...

AWESOME grow bud...:aok:   After SO many disappointing outdoor threads due to theft, LE, pests it's killer to see a grow go so well.  It really looks like some dankalicious buds...   You may want to hash up your indoor buds and save those for long term stash...   There's something about mother nature's touch that makes the buds SO nice...   Those UV rays sure did their thing...   I only had one outdoor plant in an out of way, stealth planter on my back patio that only gets morning sun...   It was a WW and although it never got the sun or conditions it needed to thrive, I've been drying the buds for 9 days and they are still spongey to the touch...   My indoor buds NEVER take more than a week for the buds to feel brittle...   VERY interesting...   

Enjoy your Cannabiscopia!  Your very own "Stone-o-Plenty!" 

Peace!


----------



## 420benny (Oct 13, 2009)

I knew you could do it brother! You can't have too many still up do you? Crystal still hanging in? Are you getting the storm yet? It doesn't look like we are getting much, a couple rainy days but decent temps. Congrats to you and your blue team.


----------



## bluealein56 (Oct 13, 2009)

so when are well all invited over to smoke those 30 OZ. wow dude. Impressive. How long did it take you to cut that beast up and trim her down, or how long do you think it took you collectively to just rim her?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 22, 2009)

:ciao:   *BlueA*...:48:


i  started  two  weeks b4  harvest  spending  an  hour  or  so  a  day  triming  large  fan  leafs....when  her  trichs  were 20%  i  took  all  the  top  collas..then  let  go  another  week  for  lower  stuff..and  took  that...leaveing  a  bunch  of  small  popcorn  like  buds  to  go  a  few  more  days were  I  made  Hash  outta  it...was  a  Great  Grow..and the  smoke  is  tastey  and  smooth...thanks  for  stopping  in...and your  welcome  to  come  smoke  some  with  me...:bong:


----------



## bluealein56 (Oct 23, 2009)

aghhh, really wish i could move up there, be an axe man in the fall and a good ole:farm: in the other months and some fishing in between......................... actually that sounds really awesome, I envy your regional oppurtunities. If only i could drag the old wife away from the south, then we would smoke many bongs of frosting.


----------



## IRISH (Nov 2, 2009)

... was that 30 in purp bud alone 4u?

:bong: :guitar: :headbang2: :stoned: ...


----------



## pcduck (Nov 2, 2009)

Did I miss the smoke report?

My smoke report: Tastes great, huge tight buds, and wazzes ya really good. I might think of more superlatives once I find my way again


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 4, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Did I miss the smoke report?
> 
> My smoke report: Tastes great, huge tight buds, and wazzes ya really good. I might think of more superlatives once I find my way again


 



No  you  didnt  my  friend...Im  sorry...This is   a  great  smoke..Love  the  taste  and  The  huge  colas  it  prodoced..This  is  a  great  strain  for  both  indoor  and  out..Im  sure  glad  I  cloned  her....and  ya  said  it  right,,HUGE  TIGHT  BUDSS,,..enjoy  yours  my  friend:48:


heres   some  of  the  smaller  ones..barely  fit  it  1  quart  mason jar:hubba:


----------



## Intuitive Philosopher (Nov 4, 2009)

Looks great 4U!  Very nice looking indeed!  And quite a harvest :holysheep: 

I think that should keep you happy for awhile!  

How is the hash making coming along?  I just smoked some hash last weekend and it tasted so good.  Real nice high to.  I forgot how nice hash is.


----------



## Killuminati420 (Nov 7, 2009)

you should trim that and post pics that bud looks soooo dank :fly:
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~eace:~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## the chef (Nov 7, 2009)

Smoooke! dank sweet lookin buds bub! You don't feel leaving that much leaf takes away from taste?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 7, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> Smoooke! dank sweet lookin buds bub! You don't feel leaving that much leaf takes away from taste?


 


hello  chef...No  i  leave  it  on  if  it  has  trichs  on  it..also  feel  it  helps  protect  the trichs..just my  thaughts...but  i  do  grind  it  up..I  dont  stick  the  hole  budd  in  the bowl...:rofl:  Have  a great  Day


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 7, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> hello chef...No i leave it on if it has trichs on it..also feel it helps protect the trichs..just my thaughts...but i do grind it up..I dont stick the hole budd in the bowl...:rofl: Have a great Day


 
I do exactly the same  

I grow the plant for its Trichomes.

eace:


----------



## FUM (Nov 7, 2009)

Very nice pic's 4u2. I also used the wire trellis for support with my gals. You've have the green touch, hope you win. Peace out


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 24, 2011)

zipflip said:
			
		

> :d


 

DAM   *Zip*..you digging up old threads?...Maybe because you growing some her finally....I see a few folks are running her again..nice too see


take care and be safe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 29, 2011)

:yay:


Your Ladies Looking Great *Irish*...Looks like some Purple Dank comeing...woot woot

slide this to *Ell*...4me.:48:


----------

